# Web Based Active Directory Tool? Need To Disable Lazy Employee Email access...



## sik91lx (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello,

Just wondering if there is any tool out there, lets say if an employee forgets to do his timesheet, i would like to automatically disable his email access or something of that nature...

Or disable Internet access by IP address (without setting router policy)

Is there something out there???


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Why not just disable his AD account? It shold be really simple to do depending on how you process timesheets.

You could use user account control to and an AD search to manipulate the users ID.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/305144



> To disable a user's account, set the UserAccountControl attribute to 0x0202 (0x002 + 0x0200). In decimal, this is 514 (2 + 512).


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

JoeWare has lots of nice utils.
http://www.joeware.net/freetools/tools/exchmbx/index.htm
http://www.joeware.net/freetools/tools/accexp/index.htm


----------

